# Before and after



## Dollypolly (Apr 3, 2017)

I've lost my double chin hahahahahaha 
I'm now 11st 1lbs 
I've still got another stone to lose but I'm loving the no chins


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2017)

Excellent @Dollypolly!  Great news!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 3, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 3, 2017)

Congratulations, keep up the hard work


----------



## coffeesnob (Apr 3, 2017)

wow dolly you look great - I cant believe the changes in my OH on my diet he has lost 5.5 stone


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 3, 2017)

That's fabulous Dollypolly, you're looking great  excellent job well done!


----------



## Dollypolly (Apr 3, 2017)

That should read a stone and a half oops. 

Thanks guys I feel great. In the beginning I was finding it damn hard but got there now to continue on.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 3, 2017)

Fabulous. I want to lose mine!


----------



## Davo (May 2, 2017)

Great inspiration for me to lose some weight. Well done


----------



## Ljc (May 2, 2017)

Wow, you've done really well.
Only one thing though, it's expensive losing weight isn't it. I usd to try and make my trousers last a few more weeks, then one day I learnt the folly of my ways  I was out in the street when the waistband said a rapid hello to my ankles


----------



## Dollypolly (May 3, 2017)

I'm sorry but I burst out laughing at that and frightened the pup beside me. 

Expensive it is.


----------



## Ljc (May 3, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> I'm sorry but I burst out laughing at that and frightened the pup beside me.
> 
> Expensive it is.


Hope your puppy has recovered. I laugh about it now but at the time ....


----------

